# Is it nessasary to mesh a Zoozone 1 or 2 for keeping a dwarf hamster in?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

I keep both a Single Roborovski Dwarf Hamster & a Single Winter White Dwarf hamster-they're both in a Ferplast Mini Duna tank style cage from Pets at Home at the moment.Its a nice little cage it comes with a platform & ramp-its about 52cms long-its not very big really so should I upgrade to a Zoozone 1 or 2? The zoozone one is approx 70 cms long and zoozone 2 is 102 cms long-but do you think the Zoozone 2 would be too overwhelmingly big for one dwarf hamster?Should I upgrade to a Zoozone 1 or keep them in the Mini Duna each?
So many hamster websites recommend going bigger if you can than a Mini Duna-as the hamster would have more space to run around therefore I am thinking of ordering a couple of Zoozone 1's-except that I'm useless at DIY and I'm on my own with no husband now to help me mesh the lids-but do you think its really nessasary to mesh the lid of Zoozones when Dwarf hamster can't reach the top of the cage,if I don't put high toys in the cage.
A syrian hamster would need to have the lid of a Zoozone meshed obviously as they're real escape artists and might get out more easily.

Does anybody keep your dwarf hamsters in a Zoozone 1 or 2 without the lid ben meshed-have you ever had any escapes? As I said I'm useless at DIY and wouldnt want to bother faffing about trying to mesh the lid of a Zoozone.

Do any of you have a dwarf hammie in the Zoozone 2 which is huge at 102 cms long,thats about 3 foot long-do you think the animal would feel insecure in something too big?


I live in a small council flat so I cant really have anything thats too big-there isnt much space- & I dont really have the money for a really big cage(especially something 80 or 100 cm in length or more,& i'd need two)'cause I'm on Income Support & have no savings.
Should I just keep them in a Mini Duna or go for a couple of Zoozone 1's,which are 70cm long-as it'd give them more room than what they've got now in the Mini Duna which is only 52cm long?

Theres no platform in Zoozones for them to see out like there is with the Mini Duna's- but there'd be room for more toys- including climbing toys-just as long as you dont put in anything too high because the bars are over a inch wide at the top & they could then get out,as Zoozones are originally made for guinea pigs-but people have them for hamsters these days as they're a good size to give a hamster more space-but they're too small I think for guinea pigs to live in.

I feel bad about keeping our two dwarf hamsters in a Mini Duna each when theres Zoozone cages out there that would offer them more room-so should i go for a zoozone 1 cage each? They're a tank style cage just like the mini duna but bigger,for anyone who dont know what zoozones are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Personally I find the mini Duna's too small, in fact I have had one robo start expressing stereotypical behaviour when housed in one 

I use ZZ1's for dwarfs and robo's, you could use a ZZ2 but the 1's are suitable 

Personally I wouldn't want to risk not meshing the lids, but it is really easy to do, you don't need any diy skills just some mesh and a few cable ties


----------

